# Leak Around Spark Plugs?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a strange leak around both of my spark plugs.  It's been there for a while but I'm just trying to finish working out my kinks to get this motor to new condition...it needs to last a while.

I never noticed it before I had my water pump and thermo done in which they replaced the water cover gasket, too.

It's got to be coming from the threads because the anti-seize is apparent.  It looks and feels oily, too (gas/oil?).  All the searches I have done come up with water leaks in the water cover but I just had the gasket done.  Plus, I think I would know by now if I had water intrusion.

The plugs are torqued in tight but not too tight (finger tight plus 1/8th-1/4th turn with ratchet).

The motor runs great (knock on wood).

Any thoughts?

Here's another kink I'm trying to work out in another post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244316044


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds like burnt oil not water. are the plugs still tight when you notice the leak?

You might have to tighten them more if you are using anti-seize and maybe use less of the stuff.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't diagnose if I can't see the problem... 

That's what pictures are for. 

Can't tell from the description if it's water, oil, or dissolved
sealant from the gasket installation. All that spray lube will
disolve some sealants, and leave a stain or puddle.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Can't diagnose if I can't see the problem...
> 
> That's what pictures are for.
> 
> ...


I'll pull the boat out of the garage and run it on the hose tomorrow to see if I can recreate it without being on the water.

Afterwards I think I'm going to do away with my Autolites and put in the NGKs. I'll keep the Autolites as spares.

It would be nice if it was just a crap spark plug issue 

Pics to come tomorrow if I can recreate it!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I WOULD HAVE BEEN RUNNING NGK'S IN IT FROM THE GET GO ANYWAYS, CHUNK THOSE DANG AUTOLITES AND GET SOME NGK'S.


ALEX


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I WOULD HAVE BEEN RUNNING NGK'S IN IT FROM THE GET GO ANYWAYS, CHUNK THOSE DANG AUTOLITES AND GET SOME NGK'S.
> 
> 
> ALEX


 [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I ran it for about 15 min today and couldn't recreate the problem. I replaced the plugs with the NGK's anyways. I definitely feel like it got a better seal with the NGKs and it even idled slightly better.

We'll see what happens after I take it out this weekend.

Thanks all!


----------

